

Is it just me or are interfaces overused? - manojlds
http://stackoverflow.com/q/90851/526535

======
rjempson
I think the most popular answer is sub-optimal. The problem example given is
not an issue if you simply use method overloads. eg just add a new method to
the original interface and you break nothing :

    
    
      interface ILogSink {
        Log(DateTime timestamp, string message);
    
        Log(DateTime timestamp, string message, CultureInfo culture);
      }

